# The Bag...



## vonDrehle (Jul 6, 2005)

Never saw this section... :roll:

This is what happens when you are taking your camera out of your bag, turn it on, and then someone scares you.






Not sure what I was doing here but the final result gives me a headache if I look to long.





Well... I had a perfect shot of Zoe sitting down. But it seems right when I got everything ready she decided to come a little closer. Just wish I had my autofocus on, might have been able to come up with a good shot.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 7, 2005)

Ha! I like all these three "bloopers", and best of all is Zoe coming up. Soon she'll come out of my screen and I can already feel the dampness of her nose .


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 7, 2005)

My dog used to do that all the time.  Sit him down, say stay, and move back to take the picture.  Turn around to take it, and he's at my side


----------



## vonDrehle (Jul 8, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Ha! I like all these three "bloopers", and best of all is Zoe coming up. Soon she'll come out of my screen and I can already feel the dampness of her nose .



I know my lens sure felt it.  :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 10, 2005)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> My dog used to do that all the time.  Sit him down, say stay, and move back to take the picture.  Turn around to take it, and he's at my side



mine does the same  stupid dogs  I have no idea what to do to make him still


----------



## cmptrdewd (Jul 10, 2005)

I almost blew chunks all over the floor in front of my computer after looking to long at your second picture!! I get motion sickness too easily and that just did it! :lmao: 

I have three dogs! Talk about difficult! One is scared of the camera and runs away as soon as he sees me with it, one won't hold still for two seconds and the other gets nervous and freezes in very weird poses!!


----------

